# Fl studio 8//superior drummer2.0//midi drum track



## diatron5 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok so I have been meaning to use superior drummer to enhance all of the drumtracks for my band since we do not have the capabilities to record drums at this time for a demo. I got fl studio 8, superior drummer 2, and I have all of the midi files I would need already written.

I just need help piecing them all together.

Does anyone have knowledge regarding this process using these programs (more specifically fl studio)

This is where I'm at right now:






So I have imported the midi file of the drum track, and I got the midi output to work but I can't get it to not play on the acoustic grand piano patch, just to start how do I get the drum track to actually be a drum track in fl studio?


----------



## rectifryer (Aug 28, 2010)

I use dfh in FL 6 and 9 and I right click on a channel, then go to insert, then more. "More" will bring up a list. Select your superior drummer and then click refresh. Close out of that window.

After that right click on a channel then go to insert. From there, you should be able to insert your superior drummer plug in and use its interface if its anything like DFH 2.


----------



## Antenna (Aug 28, 2010)

rectifryer said:


> I use dfh in FL 6 and 9 and I right click on a channel, then go to insert, then more. "More" will bring up a list. Select your superior drummer and then click refresh. Close out of that window.
> 
> After that right click on a channel then go to insert. From there, you should be able to insert your superior drummer plug in and use its interface if its anything like DFH 2.


Yeah this up here is right but make sure you replace that grand piano plug-in with the superior plug-in too of your midi will trigger both of them, and yeah Superior is just like DFH just better, so you can interface it with the midis the same.


----------



## diatron5 (Sep 1, 2010)

ok awesome thanks guys just got it working


----------

